# my hazel eyed girl



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Mai enjoying the garden, she also has what appears to be green or hazel eyes


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Wow! Mai does look like she has hazel eyes. She's a beautiful little chi.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Tyson and Chloe both have similar colored eyes (it must be the chocolate). When Ty was a puppy they were GREEN and soo pretty. They've turned more yellow as he's aged. 

Great pics! Mai is adorable


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Mai is stunning! I love her


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

She is such a beautiful lil girl. Your very lucky to have two lil beautiful chi's!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG I cloned my dog :lol: Roxy has the exact same coloured eyes and that 4th pic could be Roxy :lol:


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

She's adorable!! I love the color of her eyes!


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

A little cutie in the garden! As always!


----------



## chibellaxo (Jul 6, 2008)

her eyes are simply captivating. she is such a gorgeous little girl, but i think she already knows that


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

awww she's too adorable :angel7:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is gorgeous! I have green/hazel eyed boys


----------



## LoveSpell (Mar 11, 2008)

Mai is so cute. I love these pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

she's gorgeous sarah u must love her 2 bits !!:daisy:


----------



## Stephy (Aug 29, 2007)

She's so pretty! I love her eyes. I agree it must be the chocolate coloring. RubyLee has greenish/hazel eyes too . 

Very pretty girl!


----------



## x0x (May 15, 2008)

adorable!!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

beautiful :cheer:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Her eyes are so pretty! Carl's eyes were blue-ish when he was a puppy- I wish they stayed that way!
Her light nose is so interesting! What a cutie!


----------

